# Best Time Killer Ever



## AWP (Jan 28, 2009)

Sure, most of their parts are out of stock, but this is a pretty cool way to kill some time.

Brownell's AR15 Builder:

http://www.brownells.com/ar15builder/ar15builder.htm


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 28, 2009)

lol, thanks for killing time I didn't want to kill!  Really cool.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 28, 2009)

I just built the same damn rifle that I own. :uhh::doh:


----------



## Ravage (Jan 28, 2009)

82ndtrooper said:


> I just built the same damn rifle that I own. :uhh::doh:



hahaha 

my M-4....thats right, blame it on the SEALs


----------



## skeeter (Jan 29, 2009)

Man that was entertaining as hell


----------

